# Macro Renamon in parking lot (motion tracking with Blender)



## Mircea (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope this is the right thread for this sort of thing, please move if not. I've been playing with motion tracking for a few weeks since the latest version of Blender added this feature natively. I decided two days ago to make my first furry one which I just finished today. So here's a macro Renamon in a RL parking lot from a nearby mall 

[video=youtube;HGyQj2OsZWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGyQj2OsZWo[/video] (FA post here)

The scene took approximately two days to create. Final render time was less than an hour. Model by Slime_Demon_Kishin, http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7706382/ Blender is Free Open-Source Software and you should really try it if you're into 3D modelling, http://www.blender.org/


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 10, 2012)

it seems really stiff as far as movements go, is that a problem due to rigging or the movement thing in blender?

Blender's animation tools are perfectly competent; it's all in how the animator makes use of them


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 10, 2012)

Tracking is great, movement is stiff though.


----------



## Mircea (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, there seem to have been some problems with the hair emitter I used for fur (first time I try it). The animations took some fixing and the biggest amount of work, and I got too tired to fine tune them eventually. Animating in Blender is quite easy when you get good at it though.

Anyway, here's something else I just did last night (it's MLP related). I did many more motion tracks and posted them on my channel, but some aren't very good or interesting.

[video=youtube;pQvqQxgKLXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQvqQxgKLXA[/video]


----------



## Viridis (Apr 12, 2012)

That tracking was spot on, however at 0:20 when you move the camera away from the building the banner gets a little wacky.  It almost looks as if it's getting sucked into something.

Was that part of your plan or just a glitch?


----------



## Mircea (Apr 12, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> That tracking was spot on, however at 0:20 when you move the camera away from the building the banner gets a little wacky.  It almost looks as if it's getting sucked into something.
> 
> Was that part of your plan or just a glitch?



That's because at the end, I moved the camera too slow to remove the flag in one frame, but too fast to motion track the rest. So I just pulled it up a few frames to get it off the screen instead of making it disappear instantly. Seemed like the most gentle way to handle the issue, since it can be interpreted as someone pulling it quickly or an instant wind blowing into it. Next time I need to think of this better when I do the filming.


----------

